# Cream Separator



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Looking to buy a cream separator...any suggestions?

Michelle in WV


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Years ago I bought an electric table model "Vega" cream seperator at a farm auction for $35.00. It was all in pieces in a box with some other stuff. As it turned out, all the pieces were there and it worked wonderfully. I absolutely loved it. This was some 20 years ago and I ended up selling it when I sold all my goats. Sold it for $100.00 I would just love to have it back now. It was just the right size for a few gallons of milk at a time and didn't seem to have near the disks that some of the others had, thus easier clean up. I don't know if they still make them but I would buy another one in a heart beat. Have you checked ebay??


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If you do not want to spend $500+ for a new one............................
I would suggest you do what we did. Check Ebay and craigslist daily. They show up all the time but are often incomplete or being sold as a *decoration*.
We kept it up and finally found just the right one. We had to drive two hours but we wanted to check it out and make sure it worked. This was a great couple who had hung on to it for years hoping their kids would take up dairy goats.
Anyhow, it is a 1940's manual. We got it for $150. It was kept in perfect condition. It takes a lot of cranking but we just love it. I have made butter twice and have some cream ripening for whipped cream tomorrow.
Good luck to you. It sure beats leaving milk in shallow pans and trying to skim off that tiny bit of cream. We never did very well with that.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I also bought an oldie-but-goodie off ebay. I was so disappointed by the high cost of those flimsy plastic imports I decided I'd rather spend the money to refurbish an old one if I had too. I spent a few months looking and then got very lucky - found an electric Stockholm on ebay for $250 - and located only an hour and a half away so I was able to pick it up in person :leap:

The lady I bought it from showed me how to put it together, run it, and take it apart. The bowl and spouts are usable, but I'm hyper-cautious so I'll have them re-tinned to be safe. The cones are stainless steel and in almost new condition. It will cost about $100 - 150 to have the bowl and spouts retinned on mine, but I feel it's money well spent and still total cost is less then an imported electric one with plastic bowl and spouts.

If you do buy an older one, it might need to be retinned if it has any pitting anywhere milk touches it. I found a couple of places online which retin cream separators :

Oregon Retinners in Hubbard, OR - http://www.retinners.com/index.html

Metal Coating Company in Ohio - http://www.metalcoatingcompany.com/index.html

I have not contacted either company yet - just going off their websites.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

I was looking at a Novo...heard anything about them?


----------

